# Today's report on cute - a challenge



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Sometimes Lexi & Beemer floor me on their ability to raise the bar on cute. 









So the challenge - post a picture from today of how cute your poo can be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

I had to wait until Tanzy would sit still long enough for a picture.... Crazy little monkey is full of energy!! Everything she does is cute (so I couldn't pick just one photo.) I love when she makes sleepy faces. I can't even get mad at her for chewing at the couch!


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

And this one.... Haha. I need to stop!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You'll need a warning label for this thread Maureen.* CUTENESS OVERLOAD*


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

They are so cute, still look like little puppies, I love picture 2 of Tanzy!!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

How cute are they, but I think I could only add a picture if it was on how crazy can your poo look


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

They are gorgeous 
Cute as.
I love the intensity of Lexi and Beemer's stare.
And Tanzy is just puppy lovely and totally irresistible 
Perception of cuteness is very personal. .. we were playing earlier and Inzi got in touch with her puppy self I combed the poos out after drying them off after they got slushy and mucky on cold muddy very slightly snowy walk...
So for me cute is playful and clean


----------



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

Puzzle today in a very little bit of snow!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

A little late but a cute picture of Maggie having a nap in the sun using a pre loved teddy (belonged to Skipper) for a pillow. 

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Never too late for Cuteness. Adorable pups and poses. Love them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Sid does try and this is probably as cute as it gets until he turns into his usual manic self


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Such cite pups. Sadly Barney is just being annoying! ☺


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Cute, not cite...


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Such cite pups. Sadly Barney is just being annoying! ☺


He's like Molly love giving kisses, trouble is they just want to do it when you least want them to.usually when you sit down to relax 😉 X


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

Crazy kisses are better than this.... It took longer than I would have liked to break Tanzy of face biting!


----------



## Paperbrids (Dec 11, 2015)

Everyone's dogs are just too cute! I love how they all have such different personalities! 

Also a bit late, but here is a picture of Echo. I get her this Thursday (eek!) but this picture from the breeder was too cute not to share. 

I like the one with her legs crossed. Just like a little lady


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

Oh my! Echo is too cute! She's so perfect!!

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Goosey said:


> He's like Molly love giving kisses, trouble is they just want to do it when you least want them to.usually when you sit down to relax 😉 X


Oh yes, I had Lucille on the other side of me pretending none of this was thing on and chattering relentlessly and all I wanted to do was have a bit of peace and quiet 😉x


----------



## Alexandra333 (Dec 19, 2015)

Everybody's 'poos are just adorable, they are such fantastic dogs. But I have to say..Tanzy is absolutely amazingly cute, she's so unique. I love them all! Such characters  4 days until I pick up my little poo.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Paperbrids said:


> Everyone's dogs are just too cute! I love how they all have such different personalities!
> 
> Also a bit late, but here is a picture of Echo. I get her this Thursday (eek!) but this picture from the breeder was too cute not to share.
> 
> I like the one with her legs crossed. Just like a little lady


Absolutely adorable and one of my daughters favourite names


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Oh yes, I had Lucille on the other side of me pretending none of this was thing on and chattering relentlessly and all I wanted to do was have a bit of peace and quiet 😉x


Just the normal Tuesday afternoon then Lou 🐶 +😇 Leaves granny in desperate need of a few 🍷🍷🍷🍷 x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Goosey said:


> Just the normal Tuesday afternoon then Lou 🐶 +😇 Leaves granny in desperate need of a few 🍷🍷🍷🍷 x


You bet baby! 
Let's have another manic get together soon? Maybe when its not quite so muddy though... 😯☺x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> You bet baby!
> Let's have another manic get together soon? Maybe when its not quite so muddy though... 😯☺x


Yeah that will be good, but definetly when it gets drier😊 And less like a mud bath x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Paperbrids said:


> Everyone's dogs are just too cute! I love how they all have such different personalities!
> 
> Also a bit late, but here is a picture of Echo. I get her this Thursday (eek!) but this picture from the breeder was too cute not to share.
> 
> I like the one with her legs crossed. Just like a little lady


Very pretty - roll on thursday


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Goosey said:


> Yeah that will be good, but definetly when it gets drier😊 And less like a mud bath x


Yes, and probably after the big move - if it happens on Feb 12 - I'm waiting for consent to have Barney there otherwise it's all off! 😠😊x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Janey153 said:


> Yes, and probably after the big move - if it happens on Feb 12 - I'm waiting for consent to have Barney there otherwise it's all off! 😠😊x


Who could oppose to Barney??
Good to see you on here - hope all us well??


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

All is fine thanks Tracey - I've been up to my neck in packing and chucking and flogging stuff... (not) helped by Barney of course. Just got all the contracts etc and see that I need written consent from the other freeholders to permit pets! So I'm holding up exchange until I get this. Grrrr, solicitors, moving, conveyancing is a nightmare! 

How goes it with you? 

(And apologies for hijacking this thread - do carry on with cute photos please!) x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

All is well thanks Lou - no complaints.......
I hope it all goes well, it is the most stressful thing in life moving (apparently)
I disagree - I say been mother to two poos and a chav 6 year old is very stressful - give me moving house any day!!  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

As for hoarding .... I worry about myself, I Ike watching those programmes about hoarding - it gets me up off my arse for a clear out, I'm due an eBay load up this weekend!!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Love the 6 year old chav idea! 
I have that new book on tidying and discarding, can't remember what it's called but it's apparently very popular.. Anyhow it's very helpful. If something doesn't give you joy then get rid! Maybe you could try that with your 6 year old?! 😉x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hahahaha!! As for the 6 year old I love him dearly - I dont think SS Would accept him!!
You must give me the name of the book - I own many things that don't give me pleasure....or joy!!! X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Had to Google Japanese tidying book - and here it is! 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Life-Changing-Magic-Tidying-effective/dp/0091955106
X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Well ladies you know what you need, my son for a couple of weeks he's just great at clearing he never keeps anything he doesn't want or need even if it's useful as for selling he could sell ice to an Eskimo


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I read a brutal review of that book this weekend which included the tidbit that the author was hospitalized for obsessive compulsive disorder (or depression resulting from it). The review ended with (sort of) anyone who does not get joy from folding their underwear in origami triangles can always put the book in their pitch pile.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

haha!! Oh dear poor woman; I'm not surprised she might be a tad OCD and I certainly dont have time for origami triangles of underwear , but the bit about giving joy, or not, was useful and enabled me to chuck out stuff that I simply dont need or want anymore!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Joking aside, I like to tell myself I will get down to 100 items one day. I am so fed up with excess junk too. Ghandi owned slippers, a bowl, chopsticks and his glasses (the man, not the cockpaoo obviously, who would have no need of the glasses).


----------

